# Which One?



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh decisions decisions. I just can't decide if I should give the avatar I want to use for these forums a bit of People Hair or not.
I'm trying to decide between






and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks if you want to help me out, but please don't pick one over the other because you like the video game or what I'm(/my fursona's) saying in one more than the other. I can change or switch the background and words in less than a minute, so that's not what I'm asking.
Curls or no curls, _that _is the question.

Please oh please help a poor indecisive soul. If not for me, then do it for you. You're the ones who're going to have to see it every time you browse the forums.

(Also, I figured that this didn't belong in Fursona Personas because I figured that that place is basically for posting your character's info, and since this is less about my fursona and more about which of my drawings I should use as an avatar, this doesn't really have a place there.  My bad if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Zydala (Mar 13, 2013)

Whoops I voted the wrong one 

If you had changed the third option to "who the hell plays DA2" then I probably would have voted that one. (The answer is: my old roomie won't ever stop playing any of them a;klgjf;ldkjsgf)

I actually like the curls, mostly because it's the one thing that makes the character in question distinct - otherwise it's just any old mouse playing you know?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2013)

The mouse with hair is a bit more distinctive.

Should give it a fro...yes a fro something like this http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/45/e4a1bb16f214406aa5389751d1a9eef4/l.jpg the ones that are just more wild and not molded!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate curly hair but I'm voting for curly hair one anyhow.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

So that's 3 posts for curls, 3 votes for no People Hair, and 4 votes for _Who the hell plays Dragon Age._


Arshes Nei said:


> The mouse with hair is a bit more distinctive.


Aww, no one thinks the spot's distinctive  This makes my forehead dot sad.


> Should give it a fro...yes a fro something like this http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/45/e4a1bb16f214406aa5389751d1a9eef4/l.jpg the ones that are just more wild and not molded!


Hmm, well afros _are _pretty cute. But the mousegamer's hair is based off of my own hair.



Hewge said:


> I hate curly hair but I'm voting for curly hair one anyhow.


... 
_*self-consciously touches hair*_


----------



## Lunah (Mar 13, 2013)

Thaaa currlss *W*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> ...
> _*self-consciously touches hair*_



Bah give the finger to haters of curly hair. Fuck straight barbie hair!

Anyways, the design is somewhat plain so the spot is going to be missed. That's why the curly hair stands out. It gives your character a distinctive shape. 

It's not that your character should have hair but if you squint your eyes and look at the shape of the mouse the hair definitely gives it a personality - http://globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/cartoon_silhouettes.gif - You can recognize these characters by their silhouettes


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

Lunah said:


> Thaaa currlss *W*


Yay, _there's_ a curly fan!


Arshes Nei said:


> Bah give the finger to haters of curly hair. Fuck straight barbie hair!


Woo! Yeah, curly hair's the bomb! LOL


Arshes Nei said:


> Anyways, the design is somewhat plain so the spot is going to be missed. That's why the curly hair stands out. It gives your character a distinctive shape.
> It's not that your character should have hair but if you squint your eyes and look at the shape of the mouse the hair definitely gives it a personality.


Hmm, yeah even if this design is just for my avey, I definitely see your point. Thanks, Arshes Nei. Why are you so cool?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Thanks, Arshes Nei. Why are you so cool?



Arshes Nei is like a demogid of the art forums, and when she posts it causes even pure atheists to almost believe a god truly exists.
I imagine if she talked in real life, all pregnant woman would give birth to Einsteins and Picassos instantly, and causes anyone near her to be cured of all diseases/illnesses.

*Fact.
*


----------

